# prep for my 1st show starts monday



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

looking foward to shedding the fat, ****in myself bout gettin up ther tho. enetring the ukbff north east champs. need as much from you guys as possible!!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Ill be watching this journal very closely, and pushing you hard in the gym so get ready bro


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey good luck


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

good to see you here mate. Top session earlier! You'll nail that show!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

Is that the leeds show sept 26th?...what category wil u be entering?


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

ye its the leeds show, prob the first timers but c wat happens. ma mate andy raynes (stumpy) told me never to bother 1st timers an just jump straight in at weight catagory. but im gna be nervous as hell so wel c.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

james booth said:


> ye its the leeds show, prob the first timers but c wat happens. ma mate andy raynes (stumpy) told me never to bother 1st timers an just jump straight in at weight catagory. but im gna be nervous as hell so wel c.


Good luck mate.

However the ukbff doesnt have first timers. Unless you mean the inters.


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

intermidiates it is then.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good luck with this James! I'm prepping for the ukbff shows around that time so will share your pain! Having Stumpy as a mate should certainly help matters you lucky sod - that man is an absolute legend!! Best legs I've ever seen in the flesh, easy. :thumb:


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

shame he lives in australia nowb tho. thanks for support, same to u pal


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

See ya later for legs mate.

Oh and my journal is here;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/98616-rebound-building-nabba-ne-2011-a-6.html


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Top session again with you and Paul bro

Here are James' starting pics. It's all progress from here on out mate!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good base there, looking forward to seeing the finished article.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Like we told you James, good base, now let the fun begin. Ill be pushing you all the way now so get ready


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

B]First 4 Weeks-Still growing :thumbup1:

Upon waking

5g Glutamine BCAA's and 30 mins Cardio

Meal 1

50g oats

1 small banana

10 egg whites

1 scoop of protein for flavour

1 Animal Pack

2tblsp Omega 3,6,9 oil blend

Meal 2

Tuna Shake ( 2 tins tuna and sugar free lemon cordial)

Rice cakes

Broccoli

Meal 3

200g Chicken Breast

Small jacket potatoe

Broccoli

Pineapple

Meal 4

Tuna Shake ( 2 tins tuna and sugar free lemon cordial)

Rice cakes

Broccoli

Meal 5

Post workout

BCAA's

2 Scoops Protein

Meal 6

300g Steak

Broccoli

Asparagus or green beans

Meal 7

5g Glutamine

2 Scoops protein


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

*First 4 Weeks-Still growing* :thumbup1:

Upon waking

5g Glutamine BCAA's and 30 mins Cardio

Meal 1

50g oats

1 small banana

10 egg whites

1 scoop of protein for flavour

1 Animal Pack

2tblsp Omega 3,6,9 oil blend

Meal 2

Tuna Shake ( 2 tins tuna and sugar free lemon cordial)

Rice cakes

Broccoli

Meal 3

200g Chicken Breast

large jacket potatoe

Broccoli

Pineapple

2tbls oil blend

Meal 4

Tuna Shake ( 2 tins tuna and sugar free lemon cordial)

Rice cakes

Broccoli

Meal 5

Post workout

BCAA's

2 Scoops Protein

Meal 6

300g Steak

sweet potato

Broccoli

Asparagus or green beans

Meal 7

5g Glutamine

2 Scoops protein

1 animal pack


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Where abouts in Barnsley you from.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

That diet looks like it has everything coverd to me, a lot of brocilli there though is that for fibre mostly


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey mate best of luck for the show, it's an awesome feeling after the first one is over and done with and whatever anyone says, you're not a proper bodybuilder unless you've been on stage and done it!!

Although one criticism, you need to bring your legs up dude, you have time to make some good improvements so hit them seriously hard


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

DB said:


> Hey mate best of luck for the show, it's an awesome feeling after the first one is over and done with and whatever anyone says, you're not a proper bodybuilder unless you've been on stage and done it!!
> 
> Although one criticism, you need to bring your legs up dude, you have time to make some good improvements so hit them seriously hard


Thats one thing i noticed. A lot of people seem to struggle with legs but they are by far my best bodypart (the rest is sh1t lol)

Hit them hard dude, really looking forward to following this and me and the missus will be going to this show so will see you compete, best of luck!!

Where do you train??


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

cheers thanks for the comments. from hoyland pal. always stuggled wi ma legs, wi ma ma job they dont recover as much as id like. and the sunday league footy ant helped. but jacked that in as of last week. the pics dont do em justice an need to practice posing them. but am working on em, think i got carryied away as ma strength went up and tuook more of a powerliftin aproach with em, not gud plus shagged ma knees. 220kg squats for 8 t0 10 and 520kg leg presses.ther def not on par wi ma upper. but there measure at just under 30inch. glad uv pointed em out though pal as il push even harder so can see improvements for next pics.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

james booth said:


> cheers thanks for the comments. from hoyland pal. always stuggled wi ma legs, wi ma ma job they dont recover as much as id like. and the sunday league footy ant helped. but jacked that in as of last week. the pics dont do em justice an need to practice posing them. but am working on em, think i got carryied away as ma strength went up and tuook more of a powerliftin aproach with em, not gud plus shagged ma knees. 220kg squats for 8 t0 10 and 520kg leg presses.ther def not on par wi ma upper. but there measure at just under 30inch. glad uv pointed em out though pal as il push even harder so can see improvements for next pics.


Sounds good to me dude. With lifts like that i dont think you will have any trouble bringing them up to scratch at all. where do you train??


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

quirkes in sheffield, then do odd day at one 2 one in barnsley an odd day at brunos in rotherham. generally at those other 2 at weekend wen i work on weekpoints. bout u dude


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

thort i better stick my stats up aswell, then il put em up again wen do next pics.

height - 6ft 1

weight - 17 stone 4

waist - 36

chest - 48 {50 pumped}

arms - 17.5 {19 pumped}

thighs - 28

calves - 16 3/4

off cycle measurements as of 30th may


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

the diet has started. its not 2 bad at minute. but cold chicken broccoli an jacket spuds are toss ha. gona start doing legs twice per week, one session just heavy squating and the other,high rep leg press, hack squats and front squat machine, then il add the extensions in the last ten weeks as they dont help my legs grow atall. if any a u taller lads have any tips for quads let me no. i need em. thanks


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

you seem like you have a good starting frame there buddy

any idea what ya b/f is


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Put some training details up James


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

not quite sure marcus. im guesing nomore than 15. training goes by wat needs bringin up bro. trained back tnite.

pulldowns wide grip,5 sets 20 down to 8 reps. starting at 60kg up to 100kg

hammerstrength high rows.3 sets done light 50kgs to focus on peak contraction.

single arm seated rows 2 sets one at 60 kg then heavy set at 90kg 8 reps.

tbar rows. 2 sets light for peak contraction

wide grip seated cable rows, 2 sets 15 reps

dumbell shrugs 3x 12 reps

bent rear laterals 2x 12 reps


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Legs tonight, what routine are we doing?


----------



## Ark id (Jun 3, 2010)

Ive found the blog mate, good luck with it, no pain no gain!

Mark (fitnessemporium.co.uk)


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

cheers mark, thanks for the support and supplements, looking foward to trying the allmax stuff. (fitnessemporium.co.uk)

thanks for the leg workout rack, me shez an si loved it, added some front squats in for gud measure haha.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thought you'd like it mate. Told you it was harder than it looked


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

good shoulder workout yesturday. feeling soft an flat at minute but 4inch off ma waist already. diets going good, boring but good. craving a gud old cheat meal but im gonna hold out for as long as possible.protein shake and rice cakes now then chicken, small jacket and a decent salad for tea.

collected my whey isolate and ma protein slams for pre training, cheers to mark for those at fitnessemporium. was gonna train today but bodies feeling a bit drained so think the rest day was needed.


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

this is a picture of my legs, didnt think the first pics showed em properly, got rid of the hair, an got a few posing tips from rack.


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

good second week of diet, going good, heads on it no cheats or owt. my man has made me up my carbs on my morning meal and postworkout. also started cardio at just 20 mins before breakfast. decided to do the midlands on 19th and the northeast on 26th, got my entry forms infront of me. should give me chance to play about with stuff an nail ny condition. had a good arm session with rack tonight, chucked in some fst 7 stuff to finish them off, then did 3 sets of heavy seated calf raises.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

put some new pics up James lets see where you at bro


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

every four weeks


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

will be following with interest, good luck mate.


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

sorry about that, finaly back on, ended up in hospital with tension headaches, combination of stress overtraining overworking and dropping my calories too fast. back up and running tho, got some new pics.


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

heres sum pics taken last thursday, stil got a lot to come off but am not scared of hard work


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

looking much improved


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How is the contest prep going mate?


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

going gud pal. had paul jenkins helping me the last 3 weeks and my physiques changed dramatically since the pics i last posted. 5 weeks out now and on target.ill get sum new pics up at end of week. wieghing 15 . 5 now,not much more to come off.


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

new diet as of today from pj.

4 bsn nitrix tabs

2-4 clen tabs

1gram l carnitine

green tea extract

6 grams BCAA

5 grams creatine

1.5g beta alanine

500 mls water

50 mins cardio

Meal 1

10 egg whites - mushrooms, onions, peppers

75 grams oats

1 scoop protein powder

Meal 2

200 grams haddock

50 grams wholegrain rice

broccolli

10ml udo's oil

10 X cnp pro aminos

Meal 3

200 grams haddock

broccolli

10 X cnp pro aminos

1 gram epa fish oil

Meal 4

200 grams haddock

green beans

10 X cnp pro aminos

1 gram epa fish oil

Meal 5

200 grams haddock

200 grams sweet potato

spinach

10 X cnp pro aminos

1 gram epa fish oil

5 grams BCAA

1 serving USP Labs Jack3d

workout

45 mins cardio

Meal 6

40 grams waxy waize starch

25 grams whey isolate

Meal 7

100 grams salmon

100 grams haddock

asparagus

Meal 8

10 egg whites - mushrooms, onions, peppers


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

Just letting everyone know that Quirkes Gyms new website is up and running and can be viewed at www.quirkesgym.co.uk. Have a look see what you think and post any comments to the web designer Joada Allen at [email protected]


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

You look big mate , will probably see you there Iam doing classic class . hope you do well


----------



## james booth (May 27, 2010)

my 1st ever show. prob should av done classic. 2 days ut now cant wait, and cant wait for some food after. look very different from last pics. 14 stone bang on and carbing up. no going daft. just 300g. want to be shredded rather than blow up an smooth out. hows your prep going pal. il keep a look out for ya down ther. us northeners need to stick together haha


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

james booth said:


> my 1st ever show. prob should av done classic. 2 days ut now cant wait, and cant wait for some food after. look very different from last pics. 14 stone bang on and carbing up. no going daft. just 300g. want to be shredded rather than blow up an smooth out. hows your prep going pal. il keep a look out for ya down ther. us northeners need to stick together haha


How you feelin? I was well nervous at my first comp an didnt want to go on stage , someone had to convince me to and I am so glad I did It was an amazing experiance, good luck an hopefully see you there


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

See ya tomorrow for last pep talk bro.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well done for yesterday bro!!!


----------

